# Best Backpacking Packs?



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

My old pack is on its last leg, and I need something new. Preferably in the 55-70L range, I usually pack a little heavier than most folks, so the extra space is nice. I also love anything with extra straps to attach gear, and extra pockets, etc. 

What are y'alls favorite packs? Recommendations?


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Mystery Ranch makes the best backpacking packs in my opinion. A bit pricey but worth the $. Make sure you get the NICE frame. You won't look back! Check out the NICE 6500 & NICE 7500.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I like Osprey....but fit is #1. You really need to go try on a bunch and see what fits you best. Most good stores will have some weight that you can throw in the pack to see how it carries loaded up. I was able to try a ton on at the Outdoor Retailer show and had someone from Osprey fit me with a pack. Made a big different getting the right sized pack and right sized waste belt rigged up right.

I want to check out one of the new Kuiu Ultra packs.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Never heard of Mystery Ranch but I'll definitely check em out. 

I've heard crazy good things about Osprey but never tried one on. I'll be making the rounds of the outdoors stores this weekend trying to find something. I've been rocking a K Cliffs piece of crap pack for the last few years, I'm glad it's finally worn out enough to give me an excuse to buy a new one.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

There are a lot of good options out there for packs! If you are interested in supporting a hunting company... KUIU, Mystery Ranch, Kifaru and Stone Glacier are good options. I have experience with KUIU and Mystery Ranch. I used the Kuiu Icpn system last year and absolutely loved it! Best pack I've ever used! I recently received the Kuiu ULTRA 6000 and it's even better than the Icon. The bag is very lightweight and minimalistic but extremely durable (so far) and comfortable. The bag compresses down very well and could be used as a day pack pretty easy and at the price point it is going to be VERY hard to beat. If you want something with a few more bells and whistles, the Icon would be a great choice. My friend has a Mystery Ranch metcalf. The MR suspension is super comfortable and the material is bomb proof but with that there is a weight penalty. I don't have as much experience with the Mystery Ranch packs but I have friends that love them. Another company to check out is exo mountain gear. They've jut released a new pack that looks pretty slick. My friend has one on preorder that I'm anxious to check out. In terms of your other outdoor brands I've heard great things about Osprey and Gregory.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

what are your main criteria for the pack?
Comfort? Lightweight? Looks good? bomb proof?
Do you want internal frame, external frame?
are you going to be packing game out with it?

Mystery Ranch are the old Dana Design backpack guys I believe. They have always made great packs, but a bit pricey and a bit heavy as already stated. Maybe you can pick up a used dana design pack that is in good condition.

Your best bet for sure is to decide what you need/want the pack for, and then go try some out locally. 

Osprey packs are some of the most comfy if you get it and the belt fitted to you. Gregory isnt far behind in comfort level.

Arc'Teryx makes some nice packs too if you are looking for something waterproof for canyoneering.

Deuter makes some comfortable packs too.

I personally like something lightweight and still somewhat comfortable, so I use the Osprey Atmos 50, and while on the smaller side, I can pack enough in there to get me by in the woods for 8-10 days.
I have used a few models of every brand I mentioned, but I really like the Atmos. If im out for more than 10 days, I take a Gregory Denalli

If you are going to be hauling game animals, you might want to look into an external frame.


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Horn hunters are great packs


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I see Campsaver.com up in Logan put all thier BackPacks on a 40% off sale. I think the 40% off is on Gregorys- been pleased with that store- Signed up for thier email and they gave me a 20% off coupon on top of the discounts.


----------

